# Programm ohne Main



## Guest (14. Mai 2007)

Wie kann man ein Programm ohne Main Methode erstellen, das man dennoch ausführen kann? (Es soll natürlich kein Applet sein)
Das war eine Frage bei unseren Informatikhausaufgaben und ich hab keine Ahnung^^
Kann mir jemand helfen?
MFG


----------



## Xams (14. Mai 2007)

```
class WithoutMain 
{ 
  static 
  { 
    System.out.println( "Without Main" ); 
    System.exit( 0 ); 
  } 
}
```
Keine Ahnung warum, aber so gehts^^


----------



## The_S (14. Mai 2007)

nein


----------



## Gast (14. Mai 2007)

doch bei mir kommt die Ausgabe Without Main


----------



## Gast (14. Mai 2007)

aber kannn mir jemand erklären warum?
Eigentlich müsste der Interpreter mit
"Couldn't find main-Class"
abrechen??


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2007)

siehe auch
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...06_003.htm#mj3d175e650d2616bfad2c758dfa6d06af

Listing 6.13    StaticNowMain.java


----------



## Java-Freak na (14. Mai 2007)

Jo daher hab ich das auch


----------



## Gast (14. Mai 2007)

Ich bezweifle mal das dein Infomatiklehrer darauf hinaus wollte


----------



## The_S (15. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bezweifle mal das dein Infomatiklehrer darauf hinaus wollte



jap, ich auch


----------



## znieh (17. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube, dass du das Programm einfach ohne Main schreibst und speicherst, dann kannst du es ganz einfach aus einer anderen Klasse starte z.B.:

test Programm = new test();
ich glaube das geht


----------



## The_S (17. Mai 2007)

natürlich geht das, aber das ist dann nicht "Programm starten" sondern ein Objekt einer Klasse anlegen ...


----------

